# Suggestions on how to soften really stiff corduroy?



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi! I have a new corduroy blazer, but its so stiff, it just sticks right out and isn't very comfortable. Does anyone have any ideas how to soften it up, without fading the color? I was thinking something along the lines of adding something to the wash water, or pre-soaking it in something. I'm sure it will soften up after repeated washings, but that could take a really long time.

TIA!!


----------

